# Plants And Piranhas



## KingPygo (Jul 7, 2011)

I've seen pics of people having both but lfs claims they had no success...thoughts anyone?


----------



## native (Jul 27, 2011)

not even plastic is safe from my red bellies


----------



## KingPygo (Jul 7, 2011)

Is this true? How are others able to keep piranhas w plants? I have some now, but little have died off and not caused by the fish.

Will they start eating it when it gets bigger?


----------



## frantzml1982 (Jan 12, 2005)

I have a 120 gallon tank that is fully planted and it has 6 cariba in it. They don't bother the plants at all. They mostly use them for cover.


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

It's common to see a planted p tank...


----------



## KingPygo (Jul 7, 2011)

Great, can you name the plants you have? Ill get some


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

I like the java fern... very durable, doesn't require "planting" and sustains with standard/low quality lighting... :










I have these in mine.. along with some regular grass plants (the grass is very tall, up to the height of tank)... I've gotten a bunch of the grass plants (over 10) and just spread them out around the tank... these too do well with basic lighting.

The look kinda like these:










I just go with the plants that require less work.


----------



## Joe.G (Dec 20, 2010)

My RBP'S dont bother the Plants at all.


----------



## KingPygo (Jul 7, 2011)

Some awesome pics guys. Thanks


----------



## Joe.G (Dec 20, 2010)

Not The best Pic.


----------



## KingPygo (Jul 7, 2011)

Joe.G said:


> Not The best Pic.


Very nice man, I dig the color contrast.


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

All three of my p tanks are planted.


----------

